
Show HN: A voice transformer for emotions - muzani
http://syedmuzani.com/?p=79
======
muzani
Context: I'm applying for jobs and someone asks me what the coolest thing I've
made was. I do apps, which are very technically simple compared to speech
processing.

So I dug up my old thesis and tried to simplify it into a blog post. Maybe it
might help people learn something or attract people interested in this?

Please do criticize ruthlessly, since this will likely end up on my CV.

------
richshaw
This is very cool. There are probably a whole bunch of commercial
applications, voices in video games is one that jumps to mind immediately.

~~~
muzani
Acting will always bring higher quality voice. But what's great is the file
size. It's probably small enough to fit into a roguelike though. Or something
like Dwarf Fortress.

------
DrScump
-403 Forbidden error

~~~
muzani
Hmm that's odd. It's on my personal blog and set to public. Anyone else have
this issue too?

~~~
DrScump
I tried on two browsers, one incognito, last night.

It works now.

I get a "clipped" (interruption) effect in the audio for both anger modes.

